# Acb (ii)



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

I dont know where is the another topic, lets talk in that.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Well, my beloved Barça lose again... 

tomorrow i'll put the results of this weekend

pd: sabonis are you crazy? Really do you think i'd go to Jimenez Losantos radio show :biggrin:


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

This Saturday 6 matches were played. The most interesting was Barcelona lost in Lugo against Breogan with 30 points of Bell. Montes might be dismissed.
TAU won to Bilbao and is the provisional leader although if Real Madrid won tomorrow against Estudiantes would be the leader of ACB.
The match of tomorrow in Vistalegre it will be the 6th match in tihs season between Estudiantes and Real Madrid. 4-1 for Real is the balance. I hope tomorrow the balance turn in 5-1 :yes:


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

> The most interesting was Barcelona lost in Lugo against Breogan with 30 points of Bell.


What does everyone think of this player? Never seen him play other than those short clips on ACB.com

It was mentioned in some article on hoopshype.com this week that over 10 NBA teams are seriously watching him.

From what I can tell he's a good shooter and supposedly a good defender. He's very short though, is he a one or a two? Any info would be great.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Virtuoso said:


> What does everyone think of this player? Never seen him play other than those short clips on ACB.com
> 
> It was mentioned in some article on hoopshype.com this week that over 10 NBA teams are seriously watching him.
> 
> From what I can tell he's a good shooter and supposedly a good defender. He's very short though, is he a one or a two? Any info would be great.


Breogán is one of the few teams that still hasn't been on National TV, so I haven't seen him, but Bell is a 2 (the PGs are Joseph Gomis and Javi Rodriguez)


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Bell is a 2, a player like Iverson but a bit higher,,,


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

hello? are ther e anybody here?


----------

